# Manhattan, NY #A784634 Shy M 5yo Handsome B/T OS



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

SHY - ID#A784634









SHY - ID#A784634

I am an unaltered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 10, 2008.
This information is less than 1 hour old. 

Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:
A VOLUNTEER WROTE: Five year old Shy was abandoned by his owner, and arrived here on 10/10/08. He's a handsome German Shepherd, but true to his breed, he is nervous in this strange environment. He wants to go home. He's a noble dog: friendly likes being brushed, civil around other dogs, and sits on command (most of the time). He weighs 100 pounds. 

For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care and Control of New York City - Manhattan at (212) 788-4000
Ask for information about animal ID number A784634


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor guy!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Up you go handsome. Any hope for this boy or are all the NY rescues full? Sounds like a nice dog from the description.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

What a handsome fella. He looks pretty upbeat considering his surroundings. Only NY rescue I know is inundated with dogs. I'd be happy to donate towards any fees if there are any other reputable rescues interested.


----------

